# Ravin Crossbow



## SaltyCabron (Jul 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a Ravin R20 crossbow and went out to sight it in. Let me start by saying it is so user friendly and easy. It comes assembled, took it out of the box shot it to 10 yards, bullseye!. Backed it up to 20 yards, bullseye. Moved the shooting cube out to 50 yards and made the adjustments, bullseye, Shot it again and destroyed the arrow, basically robin hood it. The helicoil crank to cock and de-cock is so simple, the scope comes with lighted magnification, its light. I purchased a Bog Death Grip to set it up on, deadly combination. I made one shot at 75 yards, just to see, I will never shoot anything that far but wanted to stretch it legs, it was 1" high and 2" left. Super happy and highly recommend!!!!!


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice. Have a friend with one and he was shooting consistently under 3-4â€ at 100 yards.


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

That thing just looks deadly


----------



## Weminuche (Jul 16, 2019)

Sweet rig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

